# Scoops Discount - Dog Waste Removal



## scoops (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi All,

We just wanted to let you know that we are offering a 20% discount off any visit for those who have a copy of the Portsmouth News, both the Portsmouth Edition and the Fareham and Gosport Edition.

We have had an editorial done on our Business and it is in the Local Life section of the paper, so go and take a look. 

Keep an eye on our website for any more offers and discounts, we are always updating them.

Scoops :thumbup:

scoops - Home


----------

